# What is this miniature paph????



## treefrog (Jun 5, 2009)

A miniature purple paphiopedilum...did someone know what it is?
The link will bring you to the picture


http://www.hoalanvietnam.org/Article.asp?ID=329

All the best
Mathieu


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 5, 2009)

I seem to recall some discussion on here about that picture but I cannot recall the name


----------



## P-chan (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know, but it sure is cute! :wink:


----------



## ORG (Jun 6, 2009)

I get the picture some years ago from Vietnam and put it also in the net. A frinend of mine made the picture on a market in Vietnam, but the price for this plant was too high. So he made only the picture. It is perhaps a new species, but was never described and is nameless.
So we are waiting for this exciting species.







This shall be the plant






When I visited the vietnamese orchid society in Los Angeles, I showed also this picture. So it comes on the webpage.

Here the link to my presentation in LA, including also this species.

http://www.hoalanvietnam.org/NewSpeciesFromVN_files/index.htm


Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## treefrog (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you OLaf,
the diversity of Vietnamese species of slipper is fabulous.

MAthieu


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, I remember from your lecture in Orlando.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2009)

I think this was in an earlier thread, also.

It sure makes me wonder what else is out there, undiscovered and un-described.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2009)

So great flowers!!!!


----------



## Roth (Jun 9, 2009)

First one I know what it is, not worth discussing...

Second one is a helenae "vinicolor" as they sell it in Vietnam. No value at all, the bloom is identical to a normal helenae, flowers a bit muddier.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> First one I know what it is, not worth discussing...
> 
> Second one is a helenae "vinicolor" as they sell it in Vietnam. No value at all, the bloom is identical to a normal helenae, flowers a bit muddier.


OK, please send as much of this valueless stuff to me as possible asap, thank you!


----------



## micranthum (Jun 9, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> First one I know what it is, not worth discussing...



It seems to be a dwarf form of callosum. For sure it is not like the first pics, which is clearly a variety of helenae.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 9, 2009)

please wait , if it flower in this year :sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 9, 2009)

The picture of the dark flowers, look like inmature flower buds...peeled open. callosum is a good starting point for IDing it.


----------



## Roth (Jun 9, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> The picture of the dark flowers, look like inmature flower buds...peeled open. callosum is a good starting point for IDing it.



coccineum...


----------

